# 67 gto rear sail repair



## ccirfus (May 8, 2011)

i need advice on repairing the rear sails on my gto.. they dont make the full quarters for the 67 so am in need of either a parts car or replacement panel or other option thanks


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

There is a rear window piece that has the sails channels part of the roof etc on Craig's list in the Raleigh NC. The guy wants $300 for it including the back glass, it looks to be in good shape. I don't know where you are, and I am sure shipping may be prohibitive, but it is an option. It is under parts, in the Raleigh Craigslist if you want to look for it, I have no connection to it.


----------

